# Custom background



## layarion (Apr 18, 2016)

If my source doesn't fill the screen i have you know black space all around.

i'd like it if i could change the color of that empty space to green or something else so i can just use chroma key in my video editor to get rid of it.

the only other way i know of to fix this is to set my desktop resolution to something smaller and just record like that...i think.

anyway the point is i don't want my screen space filled up, which is why i simply don't just stretch to fit. black has potential problems with dark scenes i believe


----------



## Adrian Schofield (Apr 18, 2016)

Can you create an image in MS Paint or something that is the correct size and have it as the lowest layer in your Source list?


----------



## layarion (Apr 18, 2016)

Adrian Schofield said:


> Can you create an image in MS Paint or something that is the correct size and have it as the lowest layer in your Source list?


yea i guess that should work. i don't understand why i can just set a global crop or something like that

update: i tried adding a crop to the scene but that didn't have the desired result


----------



## Adrian Schofield (Apr 18, 2016)

To be honest I'm not 100% sure what you are trying to do which is why I suggested the background. The video file is always generated on your base resolution and any down scale that you have. So if you have a 16:9 base resolution but your capture of the game is only 4:3 then you will have black bars. The only way to fix that is to adjust the base resolution.  If you don't want to change the base resolution then you can create an image as I suggested.

The crop filter only works on a source inside the scene, you can't crop the scene to a source.


----------



## layarion (Apr 18, 2016)

Adrian Schofield said:


> To be honest I'm not 100% sure what you are trying to do which is why I suggested the background. The video file is always generated on your base resolution and any down scale that you have. So if you have a 16:9 base resolution but your capture of the game is only 4:3 then you will have black bars. The only way to fix that is to adjust the base resolution.  If you don't want to change the base resolution then you can create an image as I suggested.
> 
> The crop filter only works on a source inside the scene, you can't crop the scene to a source.


i'm at the main menu of a game talking about the games forum pages. as i talk about it i want my browser to overlap some of the screen showing the forum pages.

in the end i guess i made it harder than it really is. just move the source to the corner of the OBS screen and in the video editor crop the black space out. still i wish OBS could just automatically not record unused space

anyway i didn't want my browser to cover the entire screen. i wanted some of the game to still be visible especially since the website doesn't even use the full space of a 1080 monitor.


----------

